

Ambient Reality - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/?p=3809

======
gexla
I think I get it. So, you are talking to a potential hookup at the bar and a
small drone drops off a bottle of anti-biotics. Awkward! But thanks for the
not so subtle warning!

Will the non-existent middle class get an ambient income to go with this
ambient reality?

For anyone poor who hates seeing unexpected charges on their bank statements,
this future sounds like hell. Or what about those people who see a future
where they don't want to accumulate a bunch of junk?

Would retailers take advantage of this? Would I arrive home after the first
day of opting into this system to an apartment filled with stupid gadgets that
I didn't know I needed? Maybe my blood pressure sensor would realize that
somebody screwed up and send a drone to take all that crap back. ;)

On the other hand. I'm hungry. I'll be expecting my cheeseburger to arrive any
minute now.

